# Siggy - Help Please!!!



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

perplexedperplexedperplexed

I want my siggy to read this and I'll probably add to it: *

Challenges:* Growth AidsII; APL by Dec '09; Downright Delish DC '09; PSC100 - kinky twists; Holistic Bodycare 2009 - Health & Fitness to the max!
_http://members.fotki.com/jacsquests/about/
http://www.jaxhair.blogspot.com/
_

I keep getting this whenever I try:


Your signature contains too many lines and must be shortened. You may only have up to 5 line(s). Long text may have been implicitly wrapped, causing it to be counted as multiple lines.
I don't get it. What am I doing wrong? I see other siggys with more in them?????


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 29, 2008)

That challenges line is too long and causing it to wrap and create another line.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for replying crlsweetie912...


I've tried breaking it down like this too:

*Challenges:* 
Growth AidsII 
APL by Dec '09 
Downright Delish DC '09 
PSC100 - kinky twists 
Holistic bodycare 2009 - health & fitness to the max!
_http://members.fotki.com/jacsquests/about/
http://www.jaxhair.blogspot.com/
_
No joy! How else can I do it? Help appreciated!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 29, 2008)

yes, but you still have more than 5 lines.  You will have to let something go or it won't work.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh... Didn't want to let anything go but oh well

Thanks for trying to help though - muchly appreciated. Might upload a photo to the siggy, see if I can get more text in with that.....


----------



## vnaps (Dec 29, 2008)

u might want to also try putting the links in the same line???? it will look a bit messy but at least you can fit everyting.....

i also reduced the size of my font....did not leave any space greater than 1 between words......

hth


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

vnaps said:


> u might want to also try putting the links in the same line???? it will look a bit messy but at least you can fit everyting.....
> 
> i also reduced the size of my font....did not leave any space greater than 1 between words......
> 
> hth



Thanks vnaps. I'm trying to figure out how to make my links into single words. That'll get them into one line....


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 29, 2008)

You type in the one word you want
ex:

Blog
Then highlight it and click the link icon






Then you paste the link in the box.
That should give you one word, but when you click on it, it will take you to the site.
HTH.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> You type in the one word you want
> ex:
> 
> Blog
> ...



Phew! Thank you ever so much! . This siggy has frustrated me all afternoon! It's done now, so I'm happy Jacquie again. Thanks again!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jaxhair said:


> Phew! Thank you ever so much! . This siggy has frustrated me all afternoon! It's done now, so I'm happy Jacquie again. Thanks again!


 
I am glad it worked!!!


----------



## vnaps (Dec 29, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> You type in the one word you want
> ex:
> 
> Blog
> ...


 
i didnt know this....thanks as well!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 5, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


> You type in the one word you want
> ex:
> 
> Blog
> ...


 
I've been wondering how to do this forever!!!!


----------

